#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [影片] Simon's Cat，逗趣詼諧的短篇動畫

## 幻貓

我想這邊應該還沒介紹過，就放上來囉~<hr>*Simon's Cat*

Simon's Cat網站聯結
英文維基介紹：Simon's Cat
Simon's Cat是由英國動畫家 Simon Tofield 所繪製的短篇系列動畫作品，描述一隻嗜吃的家貓如何用誇張及有趣的方式向其主人討食物，以及平日生活的趣事。

動畫的共通點是皆無任何對話字幕，藉由淺白逗趣的人貓互動為觀眾呈現詼諧的劇情

讓我們看看調皮霸道的貓咪如何把他的飼主鬧得雞飛狗跳吧:3

Cat Man Do〈翻不出來，雖然我本來想翻「貓與他的男人」《爆》〉
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ffwDYo00Q&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

放我進去！ = Let Me In!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rb8aOzy9t4&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

晚餐吃電視  = TV Dinner
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s13dLaTIHSg&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

這邊只放三部，想看更多請多多到作者的網站支持喔~
影片部分都是免費的，小心英文就好 :Smile:

----------


## 虎源太

這隻貓要是遇上我老爸會被修理到生不如死.........

某個程度上來說......內容其實不算誇張  貓一搗蛋好像就是這麼霸道
任性不講理  完全把主人當奴隸  不然這世界上就不會有貓奴了
不過我家反而是貓被人整得死死的......(老虎不發威給你當貓奴勒(邪笑

----------


## 好喝的茶

以前也看過此系列的作品。

作畫非常用心，貓的動作神情極為細緻，若無煩事擾心頭，看看這些小片段真會覺得很開心。
主人與貓的形象對比很強烈，故事亦相當有趣。

那隻貓真的超可愛啊X3

----------

